# 2.4 1991 Nissan Stanza Struts and Shocks



## maverick0923 (Apr 23, 2007)

I took off both of my front struts but when I try to take off the center locking nut that keeps the spring compressed, the bolt makes the top cover plate that is right under the strut mount turn as well as the cylinder that goes in to the strut spin. I can't get that bolt off at all. The passenger side strut mount is completely torn from it never being changed so the locking nut is holding on to whatever is left of the strut mount. 

Most cars I've seen have a hex design in the center of the locking nut that allows to apply pressure from both side so the cylinder doesn't spin. Anyone have any ideas of what i can do now?

I tried to use a vise grip on the cylinder to stop it from spinning but no go.


----------



## maverick0923 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm going to try something today, I'm going to put the strut back on the car with the spring compressed and I'm going to apply some pressure on the strut with a jack to see if that helps make the cylinder stop moving. I may have to decompress the spring we'll see, i just need that locking bolt to give a little. Another issue i have on one of the struts is that the spring jumped a bit so i have to get it back in the stopper to get it to work.

Two things i noticed is that the stock springs and struts Nissan used have a rubber seal under the spring and also a gasket on top of the strut mount. Not sure how necessary those are because my replacements didn't come with them and I haven't been able to find them. 

If anyone needs some affordable spring compressors Autozone has some:

OEM / MacPherson strut spring compressor
Part Number: 25550
Price: $34.99


----------

